

Meevee Acquired by LiveUniverse - markbao
http://www.centernetworks.com/meevee-acquired-by-liveuniverse

======
rob
Does LiveUniverse have unlimited funds? They buy/own so many sites it's not
funny.

~~~
markbao
Yeah, they've been acquiring things like crazy lately.

